# Southern Pecan Pie...+ Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Nov 12, 2002)

Southern Pecan Pie

Exchanges
Prep Time: 25 Minutes 
Servings: 10 

1 unbaked pie shell 
1 cup fruit sweetener ** 
1 envelope plain gelatin 
1/3 cup unsweetened apple sauce 
3 tbsp water 
2 tbsp cornstarch 
3 eggs 
2 tsp vanilla 
2 tbsp very strong coffee or espresso (prepared, not grounds) 
24 pecan halves 

**To make this fruit sweetener, mix together 1/2 cup frozen apple juice concentrate (thawed) and 1/2 cup granulated fructose.

Prepare pastry and place in 9-inch pie pan. In large bowl, combine fruit sweetener, gelatin and apple sauce. Beat with electric mixer.    In small bowl, blend water and cornstarch until smooth. Add cornstarch to fruit sweetener mixture and blend. Beat in eggs, one at a time. Stir in vanilla and coffee. Pour mixture into pie shell. Decorate top with pecan halves. Bake 30-40 minutes (until custard is set) at 375° F. Cool slightly before cutting. 

One serving equals: Calories: 211…Protein: 3 g…Sodium: 69 mg…Cholesterol: 82 mg…Fat: 9 g
Carbohydrates: 28 g  ++++  Exchanges: 1 Fruit… 1 Bread… 2 Fat


----------

